
Deep brain stimulation good for depression - llambda
http://scienceblog.com/49362/deep-brain-stimulation-good-for-severe-depression/
======
disgruntledphd2
For some reason, Google Scholar doesn't have the link (sometimes it misses
preprints for a while).

That being said, there are substantial placebo effects related to deep brain
stimulation. See:
psych.umb.edu/faculty/adams/Psypharm%202009/annurev.pharmtox.48.113006%20Benedetti%202008.pdf
Thats not the original paper, but a review of the subject (and lots more, if
you're interested) which is freely available.

Depression is also known to be highly placebo responsive, so in essence unless
this trial was double blind, then it doesn't really tell us anything.

~~~
pygy_
Furthermore, DBS is very invasive, and complications, when they occur
(hemorrhage) are dramatic.

Assuming it's effective, the procedure is best left to severe and otherwise
intractable cases.

